# shogun 1500



## Bb. (May 19, 2009)

Was thinking about buying a used one of these and converting to single speed or FG.
But I have never heard of a chromium frame. Anybody know anything about them? How they ride?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm not familar with that model but Shogun made some nice bikes back in the day...

I believe that Shogun was US only brand. The bikes were imported from Japan and were probably made by Univega, Panasonic or Miyata..

I had a road/touring frame and it rode great....

I'm picking up an old Shogun mtn trame from the powdercoater today...I'm going to use it as an urban assult type bike...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Shoguns made it to New Zealand back in the early 80's. Mate had one and it rode really nice. Much better/ lighter than the straight gauge kitchen pipe frame I had.


----------



## Bb. (May 19, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm not familar with that model but Shogun made some nice bikes back in the day...
> 
> I believe that Shogun was US only brand. The bikes were imported from Japan and were probably made by Univega, Panasonic or Miyata..
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I have seen some nice Shoguns around town and it certainly looks nice my only concern is the frame being chromium. I don't want it to be like aluminum. I have a bumpy ride. Here are some pictures of the model I may get.
http://webpages.charter.net/bavaria/shogun1500/


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bb. said:


> Thanks Dave. I have seen some nice Shoguns around town and it certainly looks nice my only concern is the frame being chromium. I don't want it to be like aluminum. I have a bumpy ride. Here are some pictures of the model I may get.
> http://webpages.charter.net/bavaria/shogun1500/



Chromium is just chromoly steel.....no worries...


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Bb. said:


> Thanks Dave. I have seen some nice Shoguns around town and it certainly looks nice my only concern is the frame being chromium. I don't want it to be like aluminum. I have a bumpy ride. Here are some pictures of the model I may get.
> http://webpages.charter.net/bavaria/shogun1500/


According to one of the pictures the material is "chromium molybdenum". Although it was more often referred to chrome molybdenum "chromium" is actually the correct term. It is just another term or Cr-Mo tubing.


----------



## Bb. (May 19, 2009)

Thanks. I was just worried about those aluminum vibrations running up my arms. I hate that feeling. Yuck.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> the powdercoater today...I'm going to use it as an urban assult type bike...


What tires are you running? Urban Assult bike need Schwalbe Big Apple or Super Moto Slicks.

here is my old SS with the SM- 2.35 slicks that rolls fast!!!


----------

